# Signing Over a Property To My Wife



## chippy (15 Jan 2010)

Hi,i need to know if i can sign over the deeds of an investment property to my Wife.We both have a mortgage on this property, would the mortgage company have a problem with this?I will be continuing to pay my half of the Mortgage. If it is possible to sign the property over,would it be a drawn out process with a solictor and what are the usual costs involved? All advice will be most appreciated!  Chippy


----------



## Commercial (15 Jan 2010)

I presume it would be a new loan facility. Would your name be on the loan, but not on the house?
It would be a new loan for your wife and she would have to ge all of the necessary documentation etc IMO


----------



## chippy (15 Jan 2010)

My name will stay on the loan.I just need to put my Wifes name solely on the house.


----------



## mathepac (15 Jan 2010)

You will need to speak with the lender as they hold the deeds and have their mortgage registered against the property. Ultimately they decide whether to agree to any changes or not.


----------



## chippy (15 Jan 2010)

Would it be advisable to employ a solicitor straightaway then?


----------



## Ravima (15 Jan 2010)

yes


----------



## Complainer (17 Jan 2010)

chippy said:


> Would it be advisable to employ a solicitor straightaway then?





Ravima said:


> yes


No - speak to the lender first. Why incur the costs of a solicitor before you know if the lender will consider this option.

Mind you, if you are signing over with a view to protecting the assets from creditors, you should definitely get legal advice first as to whether this will be effective - you may well be wasting your time.


----------



## j26 (17 Jan 2010)

Complainer said:


> No - speak to the lender first. Why incur the costs of a solicitor before you know if the lender will consider this option.
> 
> Mind you, if you are signing over with a view to protecting the assets from creditors, you should definitely get legal advice first as to whether this will be effective - you may well be wasting your time.



If that's the intention, it will probably be a waste of time, especially if creditor have done searches already, and the courts often take a dim view of trying to hide assets.

But do talk to the lender before spending money on a solicitor.


----------

